# OpenOffice: TrueType-Fonts und Drucken

## Schoko

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vorneweg: Ich hab gerade mein System mit GCC 3.2 neu aufgezogen und bin echt begeistert. Alles läuft stabil und schnell, so dass ich Windows nun garnicht mehr brauchen werde. Für mich ist Linux absolut bereit für den Desktop!

Das ein oder andere Problem hätte ich da allerdings noch, betrifft aber den doch nicht unwichtigen Bürokram mit OpenOffice:

1) OO erkennt meine TrueType-Schriften nicht. Diese hab ich mit dem KDE-Kontrollzentrum-Modul "Schriften-Installation" installiert. Sie liegen auch korrekt im Pfad /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/font/truetype. KDE selbst erkennt die Schriften auch, z.B. Verdana ist meine Menüschriftart. Nur OO erkennt sie nicht und zeigt nur die Type1-Schriften an. Was kann man da machen?

2) Ich verzweifel noch bei dem Versuch, einen Drucker zu installieren. Hab nun schon cups und xpdq ausprobiert, aber ich glaube, die haben ein Problem mit dem Parallelport. Hat hierzu schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Habt schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antwort im voraus.

Jürgen

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

welchen Drucker hast Du? HP 710C? Ich kann auch nicht drucken *g*

Das mit den TrueType Fonts kannst Du so machen:

1. Die OpenOffice Druckerverwaltung aufrufen und die TrueType Fonts hinzufügen. (Müssten in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype liegen

2. In Openoffice unter Extras->Optionen->Schriftersetzung die Schrift Andale Sans UI durch Verdana oder Arial oder sonst was ersetzen. dann hast Du auch in der OO Oberfläche TT

Hoffe ich hab dir etwas geholfen

Dim

----------

## darge0flex

@Schoko: das mit deinem drucker kann auch sehr gut an der cups-version die du nutzt liegen. Versuchs mal mit der 1.1.14-r4 mit einem 

```
emerge \<cups-1.1.15
```

Danach noch in der /var/cache/edb/world folgende zeile reinsetzen, damit bei einem emerge -u world cups nicht aktualisiert wird:

```
=net-print/cups-1.1.14-r4
```

ciao

----------

## Schoko

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge. Ganz so leicht ist es aber dann doch nicht:

OpenOffice-Fonts: Wenn ich in der OO-Druckerverwaltung das Verzeichnis auswähle, wird keine einzige Schriftart angezeigt. Die Zugriffsrechte passen aber, auf der Konsole werden alle Fonts angezeigt. Entsprechend den Hinweise auf der OO-Website habe ich sogar die Umgebungsvariable $SAL_FONTPATH_PRIVATE auf den Wert "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype" gesetzt, hat aber leider auch nicht geholfen.

Drucker-Problem: Dies scheint noch eine Ebene tiefer zu liegen, bei den Gerätetreibern nämlich. Ich habe z.B. kein Device "lp0", dafür aber "parport0,16,42,48". Wenn ich diese direkt teste (mit "cat Textfile > parport0"), bekomme ich die Meldung "Kein passendes Gerät gefunden". Der Kernel meldet beim Booten aber korrekt "PC-style at 0x378" und "irq 7 detected".

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee dazu?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

vielleicht die lp0 im kernel aktivieren...

jax

----------

## Schoko

Wo finde ich diese Einstellung?

Gibt's nicht irgendwo ein Printing-Howto für Dummies, vom Aktivieren der Kernel-Einstellungen bis zum Einrichten von CUPS und dessen UIs?

Aber schonmal danke für den Tipp!    :Wink: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

um das zu aktivieren, musst du folgendes machen:

```
 cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig [if bzImage already exists]

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

```

wenn du im menuconfig bist, gehst in das menu 'Parallel port support' (hoffe das is nicht nur mit einem mdk kernel so)

ich hab immer nur den IEE 1248 support aktiviert.

PS: wegen dir muss mein armer mdk kernel abspecken.

MfG

jax

----------

## Schoko

Das tut mir echt leid für deinen armen Kernel...    :Wink: 

Aber vielen Dank für den Tipp, er hat geholfen! Ich kann den Drucker jetzt mit "cat ..." ansprechen. Hab ihn auch bereits mit CUPS angelegt. Nur leider kommt nix raus...

/var/log/cups/error_log erzählt mir folgendes:

"Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job X!"

Any idea?    :Sad: 

Das Problem mit den OpenOffice-Fonts besteht nach wie vor noch, auch hier sei jede Idee willkommen...!   :Confused: 

----------

## Lasker

 *darge0flex wrote:*   

> @Schoko: das mit deinem drucker kann auch sehr gut an der cups-version die du nutzt liegen. Versuchs mal mit der 1.1.14-r4 mit einem 
> 
> ```
> emerge \<cups-1.1.15
> ```
> ...

 

Genau das war für mich bis vor kurzem auch die einzige Lösung (ich habe einen HP 880C). Es gibt aber auch eine wesentlich einfachere (wenn auch in meinen Augen etwas mysteriös* erscheinende) Lösung, um doch die Version 1.1.15 benutzen zu können:

Die /etc/make.conf editieren! Die USE - Zeile war bei mir auskommentiert. Ändere die Zeile in (oder lass sie auskommentiert und schreib eine neue darunter) USE="cups"

Jetzt nur noch cups-1.1.15-r2 neu installieren (alle bis dahin vorhanden Versionen und ghostscript am besten vorher deinstallieren und + emerge clean). Wenn es allerdings mit cups-1.1.14 auch nicht funktioniert hatte, dann löst  das nicht dein Problem.

*mysteriös deswegen, weil ein Eintrag in /usr/portage/profiles/default-1.0/make.default eigentlich genügen sollte. Tut es aber offensichtlich nicht!

----------

## AlterEgo

 *Schoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/log/cups/error_log erzählt mir folgendes:
> 
> "Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job X!"
> ...

 

re-emerge ghostscript.

----------

## Schoko

re-emerge von ghostscript hat das Problem nicht beseitigt, und USE="cups" steht schon seit der Grundinstallation in der /etc/make.conf... 

Hilfe...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

vielleicht _nur_ cups in die USEFlags schreiben.

----------

## Schoko

...höhö...  genauso steht's drin...    :Wink: 

----------

## Lasker

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> vielleicht _nur_ cups in die USEFlags schreiben.

 

Vielleicht nochmal zum mitschreiben: Da, wo die USE-Flags normalerweise drinstehen (und auch reingehören), nämlich in /usr/portage/profiles/default-1.0/make.default

standen sie bei mir auch immer schon drin. Nur hat das nie funktioniert (ausser mit cups-1.1.14).

Es gibt aber auch eine /etc/make.conf (nicht zu verwechseln mit /etc/make.profile, die neuerdings nur noch ein Softlink auf die obige Datei* ist). Und in der /etc/make.conf steht normalerweise nur eine auskommentierte USE Anweisung als Beispiel.

Das sah bei mir so aus:

# Example:

#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

Und darunter einfach den Eintrag setzen:

USE="cups"

Fertig. (cups und ghostscript natürlich neu compilieren und, keine Ahnung ob das nötig ist, auch alte cups Versionen und ghostscript deinstallieren und Rückstände mit emerge clean beseitigen.)

Ich weiss, das hört sich komisch an, ich wollt's am Anfang ja auch nicht glauben, aber seit dem funktioniert auch cups 1.1.15 bei mir (und bei einigen anderen auch).

Das Ganze hab ich übrigens aus dem Beitrag hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13252

Probierts doch einfach mal aus!   :Smile: 

@KiLLaCaT: Als USE Anweisung sowieso nur cups (und nicht cups-1.1. usw.), falls du das gemeint hast.

*Genaugenommen nicht auf die Datei sondern auf den Ordner

/usr/portage/profiles/default-1.0/ (falls du gcc-2.95.3 benutzt)

Wer's genau wissen will:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14436

----------

## Schoko

Also gut, dann hätt ich aber auch noch was zum Mitschreiben...   :Wink: 

Die Anweisung USE=" cups " steht bei mir bereits seit Anbeginn der Zeit (naja, fast) in der /etc/make.conf. Auf jeden Fall vor dem Bootstrap der Grundinstallation. Dass ich dabei Leerzeichen vor und nach "cups" verwende, ist Erfahrungssache. Das hat nämlich schonmal auf einem anderen Rechner nicht funktioniert (ohne Leerzeichen), weil ich glaube, dass Portage die USE-Variablen in den diversen Konfigurationsdateien einfach verbindet. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Auf jeden Fall kanns an meiner /etc/make.conf nicht liegen, denn die enthält ja die richtigen Werte.

Wegen der OpenOffice-Truetype-Font-Problematik hat mich ein Arbeitskollege, der viel mit OpenOffice unter Windows zu tun hat, darauf hingewiesen, dass diesbezüglich vor kurzer Zeit einige Forenbeiträge im Usenet im Umlauf waren. Vielleicht find ich ja was raus, ich werde es hier dann posten... Wünscht mir Glück...   :Wink: 

----------

## Lasker

 *Schoko wrote:*   

> Also gut, dann hätt ich aber auch noch was zum Mitschreiben...  
> 
> Die Anweisung USE=" cups " steht bei mir bereits seit Anbeginn der Zeit (naja, fast) in der /etc/make.conf.
> 
> 

 

Das war dann wohl ein Missverständis. Ich hatte das so interpretiert, als wäre der Eintrag wirklich schon von Anfang an vorhanden. Jetzt, mit dem Zusatz "naja, fast" hört es sich so an, als hättest du den Eintrag doch selber von Hand vorgenommen.

Ersteres hielt ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, da meine (editierte) make.conf erst neulich noch überschrieben wurde (nach rsync u. world update) und ich daher weiß, wie eine neue, uneditierte make.conf aussieht. Daraus hatte ich dann geschlossen, du hättest die beiden Dateien verwechselt. Aber wenn dem so wäre, dürfte dir das ja spätestens jetzt aufgefallen sein.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dass ich dabei Leerzeichen vor und nach "cups" verwende, ist Erfahrungssache. Das hat nämlich schonmal auf einem anderen Rechner nicht funktioniert (ohne Leerzeichen), weil ich glaube, dass Portage die USE-Variablen in den diversen Konfigurationsdateien einfach verbindet. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> 
> 

 

Bei mir hat es auch ohne Leerzeichen funktioniert (hab's allerdings noch nicht mit versucht).

Mal was anderes: Hast du denn inzwischen ein /dev/lp0?

Ist bei mir übrigens nur ein Softlink auf /dev/printers/0

Viel Glück mit der OpenOffice-Truetype-Font-Problematik!

Ich benutze OpenOffice nicht, daher kann ich da nicht helfen.

Allerdings könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, das die Problematik in etwa die gleiche ist wie bei AbiWord, wo es auch alles andere als trivial zu sein scheint. Solltest du zufällig auch AbiWord installiert haben, oder zumindest die AbiWord Hilfe, dann könnte sich ein Blick hierauf lohnen, wo die ganze Geschichte sehr ausführlich behandelt wird:

file:///usr/share/AbiSuite/AbiWord/help/en-US/problems/problemsfonts.html

----------

## WiredEd

 *Schoko wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge. Ganz so leicht ist es aber dann doch nicht:
> 
> OpenOffice-Fonts: Wenn ich in der OO-Druckerverwaltung das Verzeichnis auswähle, wird keine einzige Schriftart angezeigt. 
> ...

 

wenn man in der oo-druckerverwaltung das verzeichnis auswählt wird auch keine einzige schriftart angezeigt! erst wenn man dann auf OK klickt, öffnet sich ein fenster, das alle schriftarten im verzeichnis anzeigt. man kann dann auswählen welche der schriftarten man per soft-link oder kopie installieren möchte. hast du das mal so versucht? bei mir hat es so geklappt wie es Dimitri auch oben geposted hat:

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Das mit den TrueType Fonts kannst Du so machen:
> 
> 1. Die OpenOffice Druckerverwaltung aufrufen und die TrueType Fonts hinzufügen. (Müssten in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype liegen)

 

----------

## Schoko

Drucker läuft mittlerweile bei mir... Dazu war nur ein "Enable PC-style hardware" im Linux-Kernel erforderlich... dann klappt's auch mit dem Drucker...   :Embarassed:   Allerdings kann ich meinen Epson nur mit maximal 300er Auflösung drucken lassen, da er ansonsten die Ausgabe verzerrt (ca. doppelt so hoch). Hat hierzu jemand evtl. einen Tipp?

Was die OpenOffice-Truetype-Font-Problematik betrifft: Die habe ich mittlerweile (eher weniger) elegant lösen können. Ich habe das Verzeichnis $OPENOFFICE/share/fonts/truetype als symbolischen Link zu /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype gesetzt. Grenzt zwar an Vergewaltigung, aber ausnahmsweise heiligt der Zweck die Mittel...   :Wink: 

----------

## Henning

Hi,

ich will nun auch mal meinen Mist dazu geben.

Ich hatte unter 1.2 auch einen Rattenschwanz von Problemen beim Druckerhandling. Seit ich 1.4 neu installiert habe ist alles erste Sahne.

Also zunächst scheint es wichtig zu sein zuerst alle relevanten Pakete zu entfernen. Dann cups, ghostscript, gimp-print-cups neu installieren.

Nach einer erneuten Installation von cups auf jeden Fall die anderen Pakete auch neu installieren !!! Warum? Keine Ahnung, aber sonst hat es bei mir nie funktioniert. 

Dann hatte ich noch Probleme mit meinem Canon BJC6200 mit USB.

Erst 'Enforce USB bandwidth allocation' im Kernel hat das bereinigt.

OpenOffice habe ich mit dem Script, daß in dieser Liste kursiert installiert. Dann (als root) spadmin -> neuer Drucker -> importieren auswählen.

Als Verzeichnis /etc/cups/ppd angeben. In der Liste erscheint jetzt der Cups-Drucker. Diesen auswählen und bestätigen.

Dann das Fenster zur Druckerverwaltung in die Mitte ziehen, da zumindest bei mir, wenn ich die Option Eigenschaften anwähle weitere Tabs erscheinen, die aber außerhalb des Bildes liegen ?!

Bei Gerät dann unter Resolution die gewünschte Auflösung einstellen.

Achtung: alle asymetrischen Auflösungen führen scheinbar zu einer unbrauchbaren Darstellung und Druckergebnissen.

Schriftersetzung habe ich ausgeschaltet.

Im OO erscheinen dann alle True-Type Fonts die in der KDE Systemsteuerung definiert sind.

Und alles wird gut  :Smile: 

Gruß Henning

----------

